# Rockets Olympic Watch



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

There's 3 Rockets repping their country in the Olympics (2 on the roster)...

On the first day...

Yao Ming - 13 points, 10 rebounds, 3 blocks... 6/6 free throws. Looked a little shabby... 3/10 shooting. He came on after injuring his leg/ankle when China was down 30 so he's a real hero. China lost.

Luis Scola - 10 points, 6 rebounds, had a clutch bucket to tie the game up at 75-75 with a bit more than a minute but Argentina lost.

Brad Newley - 6 points, 2 rebounds in 27 minutes of play... and a loss.

And what the hell

Vassilis Spanoulis - 15 points, 3 rebounds, 1 assist in a loss against Spain.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Not off to a great start as they all lost.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Hahah yep.


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

<embed src="http://www.metacafe.com/fplayer/1406920/olympic_commercial_jackie_chan.swf" width="400" height="345" wmode="transparent" pluginspage="http://www.macromedia.com/go/getflashplayer" type="application/x-shockwave-flash"> </embed><br><font size = 1><a href="http://www.metacafe.com/watch/1406920/olympic_commercial_jackie_chan/">Olympic Commercial Jackie Chan</a> - <a href="http://www.metacafe.com/">The best home videos are here</a></font>


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

http://www.basketballforum.com/houston-rockets/408453-yao-scola-olympic-watch-thread.html

merge?


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Woah woah waoh, so Yao got hurt?


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

*<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/FDS7jy5zawQ&color1=11645361&color2=13619151&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/FDS7jy5zawQ&color1=11645361&color2=13619151&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>*


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

Maybe it is just me, but the Chinese teams needs to learn how pass to their big man. I mean seriously. How many times that Yao was wide open down low and they kept dribbling or passed it around the outside??

It was frustrating to watch.


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

I hope I OFFEND! If you don't like what I have to say then SUCK IT. I hope China goes down in flames! Three and out!

When Yao went down in the game against the US and was grimacing from the pain that was the last straw for me. I understand the pride he has and his country has for hosting and playing in the games however, they have no shoot at medaling at all. They could get to the medal round but they won't even grab a bronze.

Therefore, the point of my rant is Three and out so Yao can rest and get ready for the NBA season.

SIDENOTE: I am truly excited that our 2010 free agent signee Dwayne Wade is looking good. eace:


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*Scola:* 17 points, 7 rebounds, 2 assists.
*Newley:* 11 points, 2 rebounds, 1 assist.
*Yao:* 11 points, 9 rebounds, 3 assists, 3 steals, 1 block.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Cornholio said:


> *Scola:* 17 points, 7 rebounds, 2 assists.
> *Newley:* 11 points, 2 rebounds, 1 assist.
> *Yao:* 11 points, 9 rebounds, 3 assists, 3 steals, 1 block.


You forgot our boy Spanoulis

Spanoulis: 23 points, 3 rebounds, 5 assists


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

giordun said:


> You forgot our boy Spanoulis
> 
> Spanoulis: 23 points, 3 rebounds, 5 assists


and only 2 turnovers


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

giordun said:


> You forgot our boy Spanoulis
> 
> Spanoulis: 23 points, 3 rebounds, 5 assists


Meh.

*Yao:* 30 points, 7 rebounds, 3 assists and 4 blocks. 10-11 FG, 10-11 FT.
*Newley:* 24 points in 23 min, 4 rebounds, 1 assist and 2 steals. 10-15 FG, 3-7 3PT.
And Scola hasn't played yet.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Yao was only 70% too according to himself saying how ready his body is for this year's olympic. 

Great Job Yao.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)




----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

> Yao: 30 points, 7 rebounds, 3 assists and 4 blocks. 10-11 FG, 10-11 FT.


Dammit Yao! Play we but lose with pride PLEASE! A loss to Angola would've kept China from advancing to the next round therefore ending Yao's games. :azdaja:


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

Dean the Master said:


> Yao was only 70% too according to himself saying how ready his body is for this year's olympic.
> 
> Great Job Yao.




*Angola didn't double team Yao most of the game and that's the main reason why Yao got 30 points.*


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

*Yao has 25 points and 11 rebounds, China made that statement with a 59-55 win over Germany on Saturday.*


*Boxscore*
http://results.beijing2008.cn/WRM/ENG/INF/BK/C73/BKM400B11.shtml#BKM400B11


*The main site and video.*
http://www.nbcolympics.com/basketball/index.html


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Go Yao Ming!


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

OneBadLT must be devastated that China's moving on :laugh:

Seriously I'm so proud of Yao and Yi, they stepped up when it counted. Yao's performance was expected, but with Yi struggling a bit it was great seeing him playing well against some tough competition. Lithuania's looked pretty good but China just might have an outside chance of beating them, if the guards can take care of the ball for once...


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

yay yao!! Good game, close game, fun game to watch!!

I wasn't really hoping they would get out of pool play, but for Yao's sake I am glad they did.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

HayesFan said:


> yay yao!! Good game, close game, fun game to watch!!
> 
> I wasn't really hoping they would get out of pool play, but for Yao's sake I am glad they did.


+1

As much as I want him to rest, I just can't root against Yao.


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

*Scola: 20 points, 7 rebounds, 1 assists in 27 min. Argentina over Iran (97-82)
Newley: 9 points, 4 rebounds, 0 assist in 35 min. Australia over Russia (75-55)
*

I am not impressed by their numbers.:azdaja:


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

Seriously, where can you watch these games???


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

Legend-Like said:


> Seriously, where can you watch these games???


Most of them are streaming on the nbcolympics.com website. But if you have directv HD they have an olympics basketball channel.


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

*Brad Newley vs Lithuania - 16pts, 3ast, 2reb, 7/8fg, 3/3 3pts in 21mins*


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

Yao only played 18mins against Greece in a blowout loss. Had China won they would have to play Argentina in the 1st round and then USA in the next. Put with the loss they'll play Lithuania and most likely Spain in the semis.

Looks like China not only threw the game, but the coach heard the voices of all Rocket fans and sat him in a blowout.


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

*Yao: 16 points, 5 rebounds, 0 assists in 18 min. China lost to Greece (91-77)
Scola: 37 points(12-16 2pts, 13-17 FT):shocked:, 8 rebounds, 3 assists in 40 min. Argentina over Russia (91-79)
Newley: 16 points, 2 rebounds, 3 assist in 21 min. Australia over Lithuania (106-75)*

Spanoulis 19 points


http://www.nbcolympics.com/basketball/resultsandschedules/index.html

Leading scorers until Monday 18.

1. Ginobili 19.6 
2. Gasol 19.4 
*3. Scola 19.2 
4. Yao 19 *


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

*Yao: 19 points, 7rebounds, 3 assists in 34 min. China lost to Lithuania (94-68).*


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Yao with no support. Yi was disappointing again. Unfortunate for China their three big sportsmen all come into this Olympics with injuries. (Yao Yi & the 110m hurdler (dont know his name)). 

Oh well would have been nice to see a replay of China(Yao) vs Spain.(OT + pics) Scola and Newley are left in Olympics. So is the Spur's Spanoulis. 2 of those 3 wont be in 5 hours or so. (Newley is one of them  ). Thats despite the fact I am a Oz supportter.


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

hroz said:


> Yao with no support. Yi was disappointing again. Unfortunate for China their three big sportsmen all come into this Olympics with injuries. (Yao Yi & the 110m hurdler (dont know his name)).


The guys name was Lui Xiang (Don't know if I spelled his first name right)

Right now Im watching ARG vs GRE and Scola is a beast. He and Nocioni are so pumped up and keep in mind that this is only the 1st quarter.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Scola and Spanoulis both ripping it up in Argentina/Greece game. Newley played a good first half of basketball including a 3 pointer in Kobe's face, but Australia lost, obviously.


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

All I can say is I'm glad Yao can shut it down now. Really hope Team USA romps Argentina. That teams has alot of NBA'ers on it. Do you realize if the US could make 70 to 80 percent of their free throws that they could win by an even larger number?


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

Scola beasted the hell out the USA


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

Man, all my wishes came true for this game. Scola dominated US All-Star caliber players. Ginobli is probably going to have a lingering foot injury during the upcoming season probably knocking the Spurs down the Western Conference rankings to around the 5th or 6th best team.

Let's be clear about something though, Team USA did dominate this game. You can make the arguement that if Ginobli played it would've been a little closer but this was a blowout. No matter what transpired Team USA would've won the game. :yay:


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

OH Yeah, gotta love Melo's 13 for 13 free throws.


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

Scola really impressed me so much this olympics.
When Boozer was playing tough defense on him near the end, Scola threw him down, that was fun to watch.:lol:


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Scola>Team USA


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Well, Scola is brilliant through out the whole series. I am glad that he is on our team. 

Also, glad to see that USA is going to win the Gold this time around though.


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

Scola is superb. He's not afraid and performed nicely. Too bad they lost though.


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

[Video] Luis Scola - 28 Points Vs Team USA
from batkins a member of clutchfans


http://www.sendspace.com/file/umbdcd


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Scola and company won Bronze


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

Good game by Scola. Too bad he fouled out.


----------

